# Topics > Conversational AI >  LiveChat, online customer service software with online chat, help desk software, and web analytics, LiveChat Software S.A., Wrocław, Poland

## Airicist

LiveChat, Inc.

Developer - LiveChat Software S.A.

livechat.com

LiveChat on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

What is LiveChat?

Aug 22, 2018




> Check out this short video explainer and see how LiveChat can help you connect with website visitors, deliver better customer service and boost sales. http://bit.ly/_try_LiveChat
> 
> LiveChat software is a complex customer service solution that was designed with e-commerce businesses in mind. It helps to provide support via web, desktop, and mobile applications as well as collect clients’ requests through the ticketing system or ChatBot 
> 
> By applying LiveChat to your site, you can attract customers' attention with chat engaging features (eye-catchers, chat buttons, and chat invitations) and boost their engagement. 
> 
> Generate leads using the pre-chat survey, integrations with CRM tools and boost online sales even up to 30%.  
> 
> With LiveChat on board, you can deliver assistance not only on your website but also on your social media fan pages. Accept queries from Facebook visitors and handle them within the LiveChat dashboard.

----------

